# Miche Cog Carrier System - Opinions?



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anybody here use Miche track cogs? I'm considering picking one up as my current cog is plated junk that keeps shedding into my chain. I'm also thinking about playing around with my ratio. I've been sick a lot recently and don't have nearly as much time for riding as I did during the summer, so my legs have suffered significantly. I was also thinking about keeping a couple different cogs for different aspects of training. To that end the carrier system has some serious appeal for me. Any opinions on the notion to begin with? How about the Miche gear itself?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I have a full Miche Primato group on my track bike. And by that I mean a bike that is used on a velodrome, as opposed to a fixie for the street. That group has been trouble free for me. I'm about 225lbs so I put a lot of stress on my gear, esp. on the track. I've never had a problem. The cog carrier thing works fine. I never had any issues with it. 

The only issue I see with it is that if you want to do a quick gear change, you cannot borrow a cog from someone else. If you carry spares in lots of sizes with you, then that will not be a problem. If you ride on the street and swap gears at home, then it's definitely not an issue.

Get the Miche Primato and you'll be happy.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a full Miche Primato build (cranks, BB, chainring, cog, hubs, etc.) on my Pista that I ride in the road and have no complaints.


----------

